# Bucks sign Greg Monroe to 3-yr/$50M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616622590472269824


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616627936267898881


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good fit on a short deal. No complaints here.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

All 5 of our starters (and a portion of our bench players) are 25 or younger. The Bucks could be set to run the East for a good long while!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Great signing for the Bucks. Been a good while since we've had such a solid starting five.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

MCW/Vasquez/Ennis
Middleton/Mayo/Vaughn
Giannis/Dudley
Jabari/Henson
Monroe/Plumlee/Zaza

Not sure who would be the "official" backup PF at this point, though Dudley and Giannis will probably get some minutes there for smaller lineups as will Henson for larger lineups.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Inglis could see some time at backup 3 and Dudley could move to 4.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

And Zaza's still there as well


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

How could I ever forget about the guy who steals Henson's minutes? :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bucks have now officially supplanted the Wolves as my #1 League Pass team for next season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good team that has improved already this off-season. With a returning (and hopefully healthy) Parker, they're going to be one of the best teams in the East.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Jabari Parker and Greg Monroe would be the worst defensive front court in the NBA. I don't think that lineup will see the floor a lot. Parker or Giannis will probably have to come off the bench.


----------

